# Anyone done or doing slimfast??



## bellaloo

Just ordered some but i know its probably just another fad or not?? Has anyone lost or losing weight with it?? Ive got a stone to lose x


----------



## Princess Lou

It will work in assisting you to lose weight but many people gain it back. 

The reason being, the shakes contain around 230 calories each, you have one for breakfast and lunch but when stopped many people consume meals that are higher than this amount, hence the weight creeps back.

So long as she stick the same calories afterwards (increase a little for maintenance) you should look great. 

Good luck.


----------



## zebbed89

I have just started today but im using the asda measure up. So intrested to seeing the answers xx


----------



## Princess Lou

I used it and it helped me lose 27lb.


----------



## skunkpixie

Heya. 

I just started Slimfast on Monday. I have set myself a goal of losing 100lbs (I know it sounds alot but I have it to spare!). I have also been doing 40-60 mins of exercise a day aswell. xxx


----------



## bellaloo

I started today and am already struggerling. Need to stick to it got 14 lbs left to lose!!!! ##support deffinatly needed here ladies lol xx


----------



## Princess Lou

Have any of you ladies joined www.myfitnesspal.com? There is a huge BnB support system on there, ladies with the same goals etc.

There's a couple of threads where people have posted their usernames for you to add. 

I use it and love it.


----------



## suzib76

Highly recommend my fitness pal, it is a great tool for supporting healthy diet and excersise plans

My only concern with losing 14lbs on slim fast is that it will more than likely go right back on when you start to eat normal food again. If you want to sustain the loss you need to change your eating habits


----------



## ILoveShoes

WSS ^^^
I see Slimfast as a quick fix, rather than a lifestyle change. Generally, quick fixes aren't sustainable, so the weight goes back in once you go back to normal.
xx


----------



## Princess Lou

They are only a quick fix if people use them as that.

I use meal replacement shakes because I have issues eating but when I do manage to have meals, I ensure that the meals are all low cal, low fat, low sugar and high protein etc so that the calorie intake is roughly the same. 

The idea behind these shakes is to aid lifestyle changes, it's not the product that's at fault, it's the attitude behind the people using them.


----------



## suzib76

Princess Lou said:


> They are only a quick fix if people use them as that.
> 
> I use meal replacement shakes because I have issues eating but when I do manage to have meals, I *ensure that the meals are all low cal, low fat, low sugar and high protein etc so that the calorie intake is roughly the same. *
> 
> The idea behind these shakes is to aid lifestyle changes, it's not the product that's at fault, it's the attitude behind the people using them.

This make me wonder what the point in the shakes is then? If people are able to have meals containing the right levels of cals etc why bother spending money on shakes to replace said meals


----------



## Princess Lou

Because some people need help.

Myself for instance, some days the mere thought of eating food is enough to make me ill but other days I'm fine. However, I can drink all day so the shakes are perfect, full of nutrition and not 'food'.

Other people are on the go during the day and may skip breakfast and/or lunch and have a large dinner that's got too many calories, fat etc then gorge on chocolate all evening, the shakes will help them feel full and result in not over eating at night.

Others are simply unsure of how to eat healthy and low cal so use them to help guide them into healthier eating. It allows them to work on having a healthy dinner and not overeat at other meals and then they can eventually incorporate the knew knowledge into the rest of their meals.

Some are lazy and use them as a quick fix but those are the ones that _want_ a quick fix. They are designed to aid in lifestyle changes.

There is so much bad press about them because more people complain about gaining the weight back than how it helped.

It's all about having the right attitude.


----------



## suzib76

I agree with it being about having the right attitude, but I think it has to be the right attitude to food ultimately


----------



## Princess Lou

If people had the right attitude towards food to start with, these products wouldn't be available. 

Some people need them to help get the right attitude.

Joe down the road wants to lose weight but has no idea about nutrition etc, can't afford to see a specialist so trys the meal replacement diet, sees it's working, replaces a shake with the same calorie meal and after time, learns about nutrition and develops the right relationship and attitude. Without those shakes, Joe may have stayed overweight because the encouragement gained from seeing results will not have been achieved.

People with anorexia use them. It's not food so they feel better consuming the calories and eventually replace them with food. If you try giving an anorexic person food, they will refuse to eat it. This helps.

Then there are people like myself who find the act of eating disgusting and cannot do it. Most days I can manage to eat a meal but the thought of eating three spreads fear beyond belief through me. I need nutrition, I need meal replacement shakes. (I am working through this in case anyone was wondering. I've gone from eating nothing to having five/six meals a week which is huge.)

Saying people need the right attitude towards food is like saying people shouldn't be addicted to drugs, gambling, etc. They know it's wrong, that they shouldn't do it and it's damaging to them and their loved ones but they can't help it. There is something inside them that compels them to do it. It's the same with food. Joe knows he shouldn't eat that whole pizza for lunch, the anorexic girl knows she shouldn't through away her dinner and I know that eating food is not disgusting but that doesn't stop the overwhelming fear I feel every time I have to eat. It's not always as simple as eating the right foods at the right time, it can go much deeper.


----------



## suzib76

Princess Lou said:


> If people had the right attitude towards food to start with, these products wouldn't be available.
> 
> Some people need them to help get the right attitude.
> 
> Joe down the road wants to lose weight but has no idea about nutrition etc, can't afford to see a specialist so trys the meal replacement diet, sees it's working, replaces a shake with the same calorie meal and after time, learns about nutrition and develops the right relationship and attitude. Without those shakes, Joe may have stayed overweight because the encouragement gained from seeing results will not have been achieved.
> 
> People with anorexia use them. It's not food so they feel better consuming the calories and eventually replace them with food. If you try giving an anorexic person food, they will refuse to eat it. This helps.
> 
> Then there are people like myself who find the act of eating disgusting and cannot do it. Most days I can manage to eat a meal but the thought of eating three spreads fear beyond belief through me. I need nutrition, I need meal replacement shakes. (I am working through this in case anyone was wondering. I've gone from eating nothing to having five/six meals a week which is huge.)
> 
> *Saying people need the right attitude towards food is like saying people shouldn't be addicted to drugs, gambling, etc. *They know it's wrong, that they shouldn't do it and it's damaging to them and their loved ones but they can't help it. There is something inside them that compels them to do it. It's the same with food. Joe knows he shouldn't eat that whole pizza for lunch, the anorexic girl knows she shouldn't through away her dinner and I know that eating food is not disgusting but that doesn't stop the overwhelming fear I feel every time I have to eat. It's not always as simple as eating the right foods at the right time, it can go much deeper.

No it's not. Its like saying people who are addicted to drugs, gambling etc need the right attitude towards these things, which is true. Addictions and bad relationships with these things can only be solved by changing the attitude towards them.

I'm not saying slim fast cant help, as you have highlighted reasons where it obviously can help,however in the case of people like the op, who simply want to lose weight, they are not the way forward


----------



## Princess Lou

I feel we are going to have to agree to disagree. 

I stand by everything I say and the OP can use it to lose weight and will maintain the loss if she is sensible and uses it to aid her weight loss and help with changing her eating habits rather than a quick fix.

And changing peoples attitudes towards addictions and bad relationships is not as easy as it sounds. You're making it sound like people with addictions etc are bringing it all on themselves and should simply change the way they think. If they could just do that they wouldn't be addicted etc. 

Weight loss, no matter the means, is all about attitude but it's not as easy to change as you're making it seem.


----------



## suzib76

Princess Lou said:


> I feel we are going to have to agree to disagree.
> 
> I stand by everything I say and the OP can use it to lose weight and will maintain the loss if she is sensible and uses it to aid her weight loss and help with changing her eating habits rather than a quick fix.
> 
> And changing peoples attitudes towards addictions and bad relationships is not as easy as it sounds.* You're making it sound like people with addictions etc are bringing it all on themselves and should simply change the way they think. If they could just do that they wouldn't be addicted etc. *
> 
> Weight loss, no matter the means, is all about attitude but it's not as easy to change as you're making it seem.

Absolutely not!!! Believe me, having been 17.5 stone at my heaviest I know all about having a food addiction. Never in a million years would I say something like the above.

The comparison you made I didn't feel was correct 
What I said was that for people wanting to change they needed to change the attitude to food, you then compared that to me saying people shldnt have addictions, whereas correctly comparing it would translate into people who want to come off drugs have to have the correct attitude to drugs, just as people who want to lose weight need to change the relationship with food, same as people with gambling addiction need to change the attitude to gambling. I never said people shouldn't have addictions. I have eaten enough chocolate and smoked (sucessfully quit after 18 years on them 3 years back) to know that an addiction is not a choice.

I agree to disagree, although I did say after reading your points that it obviously can he,p some people


----------



## skunkpixie

Heya. Just wanted to drop in and say that I lost 10lbs in my first week on Slimfast. I think the daily exercise also helped. xx


----------



## tommyg

skunkpixie said:


> Heya. Just wanted to drop in and say that I lost 10lbs in my first week on Slimfast. I think the daily exercise also helped. xx

That's a lot of weight in a week. How much do you hope to lose?

I'm aiming to lose about 28lb.


----------



## skunkpixie

tommyg said:


> skunkpixie said:
> 
> 
> Heya. Just wanted to drop in and say that I lost 10lbs in my first week on Slimfast. I think the daily exercise also helped. xx
> 
> That's a lot of weight in a week. How much do you hope to lose?
> 
> I'm aiming to lose about 28lb.Click to expand...

Im aiming for 100lbs! I have alot to lose, so the weight will come off quickly at first. x


----------



## zebbed89

I just wanted to add After a week doing it I had to stop because I started getting some horibble side effects like itching it was awful 3 days after I stopped the side effects had gone.xx


----------

